# My first litters in over 4 months!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally had babies this morning, the first I've had in about 4 months. The first one to give birth was actually the last baby that was born in my mousery, all grown up now. I don't have pics yet because I didn't want to disturb the mom and babies too much. Since this is the first time I've had babies for so long, I feel extra nervous about them! The doe is a satin chocolate merle, the buck is a chocolate male, so I'm really hoping some of the babies might be satin or merle. Some of them were pink-eyed, and since the boy is from the store I have no idea what he carries.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had more babies yesterday, this time from a black tan X broken blue (agouti?). I can't tell if the doe is a blue agouti or just a really bad mealy blue, but this breeding with the black tan should prove it one way or another.

I did get a count of the chocolate X chocolate satin merle litter, and pictures. There are 15 in the litter, 8 boys and 7 girls. 4 boys are PE and 3 girls are PE. I'm really curious to see what comes out of this litter!










There is a little house in the cage, but every time I move the shelter over the babies the mom moves them out to the other side of the cage.


----------

